# Question about stock .905 and Boot Animation



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So a few months ago I purchased a Samsung Galaxy Nexus and have been using that since. I ended up keeping my Bionic and I would like to switch between the two once in a while. When I was originally going to sell it, I used the factory FXZ file to put it all back to stock to get ready to sell. Everything worked fine, except for the boot animation remained the same as I used to have it when I was rooted. I had loaded the Samsung Galaxy Nexus boot animation and even after going back to stock it kept it.

So, every since I went back to stock, my phone took the OTA update to .905 so it's on the latest software. I want to go into Verizon tomorrow to get a new SIM for it (my gf used it for about a week until I bought her a Rezound) and activate it, but I don't want them to "black list" my phone in their system if they see the boot animation is not stock even though the rest of the phone is.

Does anyone know why the stock boot animation didn't get applied? Is there away to apply the stock boot animation now that I'm on .905 and not rooted?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

*EDIT:*

Never mind. I didn't realize how easy it is to root .905, so I just rooted, installed ROM Toolbox and changed the boot animation.

I think next I'm going to FXZ back to .902, take the OTA again and then go see VZW tomorrow.


----------

